# Lüfter brummt ab und zu



## Tim1974 (14. Dezember 2016)

*Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Hallo,

einer meiner beiden verbliebenen Lüfter nervt mich zur Zeit damit, daß er in unregelmäßigen Abständen kurz brummt, meist bei Lastwechseln hab ich den Eindruck. Mein Verdacht fällt daher eher auf den CPU-Fan, wobei ich auch nicht ausschließen kann, daß es der Netzteillüfter ist.
Der CPU-Fan ist ein Noctua NF-F12, das Netzteil ein ca. 2,5 Jahre altes bequiet pure power L8 400 Watt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woher das plötzliche Brummen kommen könnte?
Denn die letzten Tage hatte ich das noch nicht, oder es ist mir nicht aufgefallen, was ich aber nicht glaube.
Könnte es auch an der Lüftersteuerung des MBs und nicht am Lüfter selbst liegen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Kann vielerlei Gründe haben.
Ich würde vielleicht erstmal bei der Steuerung anfangen und schauen, ob sich das Phänomen bei spezifischen Drehzahlen reproduzieren lässt. Die könnte man per angelegter Kurve dann nämlich gezielt meiden bzw. überspringen.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Wenn ich im BIOS die Smartfan-Steuerung ausschalte, geht die Drehzahl auf ca. 1500 U/min rauf, dann ist er so laut, daß ich dieses Brummen nicht mehr raus hören kann, was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißt, daß es dann weg ist.
Wenn ich auf manuell stelle, liegt die Drezahl bei etwa 500-550 U/min, regelt aber trotzdem bei Volllast weiter rauf.
Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das Brummen drehzahlabhängig ist, denn es tritt ja immer wieder auf, nicht nur bei Volllast und einer bestimmten Drehzahl.

Da bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter übrig als mal den 120mm-Lüfter auszubauen und stattdessen den mitgelieferten 92mm-Lüfter anzuschließen, denn der läßt sich ja auch per PWM regeln, dann könnte ich schauen ob das Problem dann weg ist, andernfalls hab ich zur Not noch einen Cooler Master 120mm Lüfter, aber nur als 3-Pin, den könnte ich auch mal probieren.

Was mich interessieren würde, ist dieses Brummen denn ein Garantiefall, wenn es am CPU-Fan liegen sollte? Hab ich dann anrecht auf einen neuen Lüfter, auch wenn die im Laden das Geräusch sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres reproduzieren können?
Falls es ein Garantiefall sein sollte, muß ich dann etwa den gesamte Kühler einschicken lassen, dann würde der PC ja ausfallen, oder kann man den Lüfter einzelnd tauschen lassen?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Ich würde einfach mal den PC öffnen, und die Lauscher reinhalten 

Mit verschiedenen Lastwechselszenarien bekommt man schnell den Krawallbruder raus


----------



## Chimera (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Bei Noctua du nixi Laden gehen, sondern einfach dem Noctua Support schreiben, Problem so genau wie möglich schildern und dann gucken, was sie dir sagen. Bei Noctua hast du 6 Jahre Garantie, beim Laden keine Sekunde, dort hast du nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und Garantiefälle (was immer noch Kulanzleistungen sind) wickelt der Hersteller in den meisten Fällen direkt ab. Kann sein, dass du den Lüfi an Noctua nach Österreich schicken musst, kann aber auch sein, dass sie dir direkt nen neuen schicken.
Bzgl. dem Brummton: das kann an Lüftern, aber eben auch am Gehäuse selber liegen. Grad günstige Gehäuse sind meist aus dünnem Blech und da werden dann  Schwingungen schön brutal verstärkt und weitergeleitet. Vorallem wenn die Lüfis dan nauch noch verschraubt am Gehäuse sind, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn Geräusche verstärkt werden. Mit Entkopplern holt man da schon was weg. Brummtöne hat ich bisher nur, wenn ich nen PWM Lüfi über Spannung geregelt hatte, dann gab der Lüfi gerne mal unschöne Geräusche von sich. Aber ansonsten sollte grad ein Noctua Lüfi eher nicht so unschön brummen, da würd ich eher den Quirl vom Netzteil (was ja auch nicht so der Überburner ist) verdächtigen. Beim L8 vom Bekannten ist der Lüfi vom Netzteil das aktuell lauteste Geräusch im PC, wobei es bei ihm nicht brummt, sondern einfach laut rauscht (wird bald duirch ein Straight Power ersetzt, da es ihn ungemein nervt).
Aber: solltest erst mal die Ursache exakt eingrenzen, denn sonst machst du nur eins: Ratestunde. Machst dir aus Karton oder Papier nen Trichter, steckst ihn ins Ohr und horchst den Innenraum ab, so kannst du effektiv hören, von wo es kommt. Denn nur das Ohr reinhalten bringt rein gar nix, denn die Geräusche werden reflektiert und drum ist es schwer den Übeltäter zu finden.


----------



## DarkSword22 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann ensteht dieses Brummen weil das Lager von einem der entsprechenden Lüfter den Geist aufgibt. Versuch am besten mal das NT zu Überbrücken bzw dann die vermuteten Lüfter einzeln anzuschließen um den Schädling zu Identifizieren


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Ist eine Vermutung, es kann aber auch an Interferenzen an der Einbauposition liegen etc etc.^^
Aber so machst du es, du guckst ob es genau an einem Lüfter liegt, egal wo er eingebaut ist. Also einfach mal fröhlich durchtesten. Hast du ihn gefunden, sendest du ne Mail an Noctua und sagst, dass du zweifelsfrei identifizieren konntest. Meist wollen die dann ein Foto, auf dem du dem Lüfter ne Flügel gebrochen hast oder ähnliches, dann bekommst n Neuen


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Keine Ahnung ob es eine Kombination von Umständen war oder der Noctua-Lüfter, jedenfalls hab ich ihn mal im Betrieb behutsam angehalten, dann wollte ich testen, aber er geht ja von selbst immer wieder an, also ging das so nicht und ihn über längere Zeit abziehen, daß hab ich mich dann doch nicht getraut.
Darum hab ich jetzt den Cooler Master 120mm als CPU-Fan auf den Noctua NH-L12 Kühler gesetzt, der hat aber leider nur einen 3-Pin Anschluss, also bleibt beim Anschluss an den CPU-Fan auf dem Board ein Pin frei. Die Reglung geht aber nur mittels DC, daß jedoch funktioniert ganz hervorragend!:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er ist bei offenem Gehäuse zwar leicht zu hören, jedoch bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr und dreht im Niedriglast nur mit rund 300 U/min, unter Volllast geht er dann hoch bis rund 600 U/min.

So teste ich nun erstmal, aber eigentlich ist das Problem wohl nun behoben und der PC wieder lautlos, trotzdem will ich natürlich Ersatz für den Noctua-Lüfter und denn irgendwann dann wieder rauf setzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Ich muß mich korregieren, auch der CoolerMaster 120mm über DC-Reglung des Boards verändert seine Drehzahl und damit sein Laufgeräusch sehr oft und anscheinend lastabhängig, nur scheint mir es bei ihm unauffälliger und leiser zu sein, aber er läuft ja eh mit niedrigerer Drehzahl als der Noctua.

Also schwer zu sagen ob der Noctua-Lüfter nun einen kleinen Defekt hat oder nicht, oder ob das Board bzw. die Lüftersteuerung vielleicht selbst einen Defekt hat.
Vermutlich kann ich das selbst nicht sicher heraus finden.
Da bleibt mir wohl nur den CPU-Fan mit 5V-Adapter direkt ans Netzteil zu hängen, dann müßte er ja immer konstant laufen, oder auch da nicht?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Lüfterkurve des Boards ist zu aggressiv eingestellt. Wenn es da keine Regulierungsmöglichkeiten gibt, hat man Pech. Die CPU sollte aber in der Tat schon bei 5V ausreichend Kühl bleiben


----------



## Chimera (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Genau, dass der Lüfi seine Drehzahl lastabhängig ändert, liegt einzig an deinen Einstellungen. Wenn du nix am Profil änderst, dann ist er logischerweise so konfiguriert, dass er bei zunehmender Hitze auch imemr schneller dreht. Wenn du nen Lüfi fix mit nur einer Drehzahl betreiben willst, dann hast du nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder per Adapter am Netzteil oder über ne externe Lüsteu, wie ich es mache. Da kannst du immer selber bestimmen, ob und wann der Lüfi schneller drehen soll.
Solange er aber an irgend nem Header auf dem Board angebracht ist, regelt er sich natürlich auch nach den Setting im BIOS und je nach Mobo, ist die Lüsteu halt entweder träge und grob (grad ASRock und MSI Bretter waren da halt immer bissel problematischer) oder eben feinfühlig (vorallem Asus Bretter haben mit eine der besten Lüsteus, da sehr fein reagierend). Je nachdem, was du dann für Mindestdrehzahlen festlegst, welcher bei XY Grad anliegen und welche Temperatur für 100% nötig ist, dreht dann der Lüfi entsprechend. Dafür eignen sich eben wiederum auch die Tools der Mobohersteller, damit kann man (je nach Board und Hersteller) ähnlich wie im Afterdöner ne Kurve nach seinem gusto einstellen, dies erfordert aber testen und probioeren, ehe man die für sich perfekte Linie hat


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Ja, ich hab den CPU-Fan jetzt mal mit 5V Adapter an einen HDD-Anschluss direkt ans Netzteil gehängt, nun ist dieses nervige schneller und langsamer Zirpen je nach Last wohl endlich vorbei.

Trotzdem konnte ich noch nicht abschließend klären, ob der Noctua-Fan einen Defekt hat, denn er war ja etwas nerviger in der Hinsicht als der relativ moderate Coolermaster-Fan, außerdem war es beim Noctua ein Summen oder Brummen, ohne das sich die Drehzahl und Auslastung länger deutlich änderte.

Zum Thema Lüftersteuerung meines Boards, da hab ich die letzten Tage schon diverse Einstellungen verändert, es war nach wie vor immer nervig und da ich nur Linux drauf laufen habe und keine Ahnung hab, ob es dafür ein brauchbares Tool zur Lüfterkurve gibt, ist es wohl sinnvoller den CPU-Fan eben mit Adapter ans Netzteil zu hängen.


----------



## Chimera (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Nö, dann wäre es sinnvoller, wenn du z.B. ne 3,5" oder 5,25" Lüsteu holst, denn da kannst du dann stufenlos regeln und musst nicht jedes Mal Adapter wechseln, wen ndu doch mal mehr Bumms brauchst  Brauchbare Lüsteus kosten kaum noch was und wenn man keinen Schacht frei hat, dann gäb es ja noch die Extremvariante a la Zalman Fan Mate bzw. Gelid MC-01 oder dann gibt es noch so Modelle, wie es damals dem Midgard beilag, wo man nen Regler an der PCI Slotblende hat. Die machen aber nur Sinn, wen nder PC auf dem Tisch steht, denn sonst muss man jedes Mal dahinter kriechen... 
Oder wenn man sich den Luxus leisten möcht und nicht grad ne 100% exakte Regelung braucht, dann wäre das Tischmodell von NZXT sicher auch ne Lösung: PC Luftersteuerung Anzahl Kanale: 5 NZXT Sentry LXE inkl. Touchscreen, inkl. Temperatur-Sensor - im Conrad Online Shop | 000975102. Diese und jede andere Spannungslösung haben einfach einen Nachteil, wenn man nen PWM Lüfi regelt: es kann zu ekelhaften Nebengeräuschen führen. Denn grad PWM Lüfis mögen es nicht immer, wenn sie an Spannung geregelt werden. Wobei es dan nhalt auch blöd ist, wenn man ein OS nutzt, wofür es keine Tools gibt, denn dan nist man im schlimmsten Fall gleich doppelt gearscht: wenn das Mobo nämlich nur ne rudimentäre Lüsteu bietet und dann auch noch nicht sehr feinfühlig regelt...
Nun, für mich ist und bleibt ne externe Lüsteu sowieso was vom geilsten, denn je nach Modell hat man noch ein cooles optisches Feature am Start  Meine Lamptron FC6 kann in 7 Farben erstrahlen, ist mit seiner gebürsteten Alufront eh schon recht hübsch und man kann die Lüfis in nem grossen Bereich regeln. Man kann natürlich auch eher spartanische Steuerungen mögen, wo man nur die 3 Stufen low, medium und high hat, wie die Aerocool F4XT. Find ich um Welten besser als die Adapterlösung, denn mit nem Adapter hat man immer nur eine Spannung und wenn man doch mal mehr Leistung braucht, darf man wieder im PC rumfummeln (und ist nun mal so, dass wir min. 2 Mal im jahr total unterschiedliche Tempis haben, im Winter die Kälte und im Sommer die Hitze  ).
Aber bzgl. des Brummens: hast du den Noctua jetzt eigentlich mal ausserhalb des PCs getestet? Da wäre ein Drehpoti halt top, denn dann könntest du vom Stillstand bis zu 100% Drehzahl das ganze Spektrum abchecken und gucken 1) ab wann er zu brummen beginnt und 2) ob er dies nur auf dem Kühler macht oder eben immer. Denn wie gesagt, Noctua Lüfis gehören von der Quali mit zum besten was man überhaupt bekommt und es kommt eher selten vor, dass da Störgeräusche auftauchen. Hab hier 2 NF-P12, die nun... gut 6 Jahre im Einsatz waren und ebenso 2 NF-B9, aber bei keinem davon hat ich jemals auch nur das geringste Geräusch (vom Lüfi her). 
Problematisch ist einfach, dass du es ja noch immer nicht exakt eingrenzen konntest. Du vermutest zwar, aber hast noch nicht zu 100% raus, was und vorallem warum(!) er zu brummen beginnt und grad für ne Garantieabwicklung ist es halt auch wichtig. Denn wenn du die genaue Ursache nicht rausfindest, kann es halt ebenso passieren, dass du mit nem neuen Lüfi wieder dasselbe Problem haben wirst. Ich weiss, ist ne langwierige und vorallem umständliche Testerei, doch anders kommt man so nem Problem halt nicht auf die Schliche


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Noctua einen defekt hat. Bedenkt man den enormen Drehzahlbereich der Noctua PWM Lüfter, ist es nur logisch, dass der sich stärker bemerkbar macht


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

So, jetzt nachts ist es absolut still hier und ich sitze neben dem Tower, der geschlossen noch auf de Tisch steht und ich höre ein Lüftergeräusch, was sich ab und zu leise verändert, da der CPU-Fan mit Adapter am Netzteil hängt, kein Gehäuselüfter drinn ist, kann das Geräusch was sich lastabhängig zu ändern scheint ja eigentlich nur das Netzteil sein, oder kann auch der CPU-Fan am HDD-Netzteilanschluss in der Drehzahl noch hörbar schwanken?

Ich hab festgestellt, wenn ich auf einer Webseite bin und wo rauf klicke, wo dann viel gelade und dargestellt werden muß, dann geht das leise Säuseln komplett weg, ist die Seite dann aufgebaut kommt es wieder. Es scheint also unter Last weg zu gehen.
Allerdings ist das ein anderes Geräusch als das des Noctua-Lüfters und ich meine auch anders als der Coolermaster am CPU-Fan Anschluss.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt ab und zu*

können auch elektronische geräusche sein...sowas tritt halt zu tage wenn man jedes mechanische geräusch beseitigt. komplett lautlos wird schwer, irgendwann hört man sogar das surren vom mainboard.
könnte auch das nt sein...wer weiß^^


----------

